# Heat Pressing 100% polyester



## mytheral (May 16, 2011)

Hey everyone. Ok here is the scenario. i have 100% ultra club upf40 long sleeve shirts that i am trying to print on (DTG - Brother GT-541) I spray them with the poly pretreat and press them for 6 seconds at 340 degrees. When it is done pressing i am left with a press mark and the material kind of bunches around the edges of the mark. i would imagine it is the polyester that is getting damaged while being pressed. Does anyone know a good temp and time to press these kinds of shirts? BTW we are pressing with a HOTRONIX STX20. Thank you in advance!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Are you using any sort of protection sheet or paper when pressing them?


----------



## mytheral (May 16, 2011)

such as a teflon padding? no i am not


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

This is what I have done to help with the marks.. 1st I took a teflon pillow, larger than the platen, and used heat tape to hold in place. I leave that there all the time now. Then a piece of "butcher paper" on top of that when pressing poly. put the shirt on, 1 layer only (i have a fusion, so can thread the shirt) and using literally no pressure to dry, another piece of paper on top, and that helps as much as possible. Teflon sheets, seem to make it worse. I never put the temp that high, 300-305 is about the highest I let it get.


----------

